# Best Deer gun season



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Had a Great gun season this year. During bow season I let a few small bucks walk past but was blessed when this big guy came through the woods. Sadly lost a good hunting buddy day before gun season opened R.I.P. Jared I know you were with me when I Killed this big guy.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry about the loss of your hunting friend. Prayers go out to his family. You can bet that he knows you went out for gun season, as he would have expected and were successful taking a truly fine buck. Way to go jaybird!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Thoughts and prayers for his family. Congrats on a great buck. Love the tall rack.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry for the loss of your buddy prayers sent and congrats on a fine buck


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry for your loss Jaybird. That is a stud of a buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I am sorry for the loss of your hunting partner. Prayers out to his family and yours. 
Congrats on a monster buck.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats on an awesome buck! I am sure your friend was there in spirit. Most certainly will be a hunt you will never forget!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers and nice comments


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That buck will always have a special meaning. Sorry for the loss of your friend. Wonderful buck.


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

My buddy shot this 10 point the day after I got mine


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

jaybird71 said:


> View attachment 285155


and this one with the crazy brow tines


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

jaybird71 said:


> and this one with the crazy brow tines


Very unique brow tines, nice buck!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Love those brow tines! Awesome buck!


----------



## jaybird71 (May 31, 2017)

Here is another big buck taken over the weekend my buddy Craig shot this he was so excited and shaking so much he could barely fill out the tag.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Dang nice bucks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful buck!
Love the dark rack.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry for your loss jaybird. He was definitely with you during your hunt and more to come. I lost my stepbrother back in 1990 due to a drowning accident. Ten years later I finally fished the same lake and caught my biggest crappie to this day so I'm a firm believer in having a friend/brother with you at all times....Rich


----------

